# Darren's Strongman Log



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm 10 months on from my first comp and in love with the sport more than ever! 4 comps down and 2 to go to finish off the year. I'm still progressing nicely and i have decided to stay on Open as i like my food to much to compete at U105.

Thank you to everyone for your continued support, your praise will help me reach my end of year goals of a 180 paused bench, 250 squat, 320 deadlift, 150 push press and 140 strict press.

PBs at 10/04/2014

Bench 175kg

Bench (paused) 170kg

Squat 252.5kg

Deadlift 317.5kg

16" Block Pull 340kg

Push press 140kg

Strict press 127kg

Log Press FTOH 130kg

Yoke 320kg x10m

Farmers 140kg x10m

Stones 140kg x6 to 52"

Comp History

Strengh Tec Winter Novice 2012 - 5th place

Bodypower Expo Novice 2013 - 11th place

Cornwall's Strongest Man 2013 - 6th place

Bristol's Strongest Novice 2013 - 2nd place

PPG Powerlifting Invitational 2013 - 2nd place

BPU Southern Qualifier 2014 (125kg class) - 1st place

Bodypower Expo Inters 2014 - 5th place

YouTube Channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/darrenmac1988


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

16/09/2013 - Pressing

Comp yesterday, training today. Either stupid or dedicated, i haven't decided which yet :tongue:

Strict Log FTOH

60x5

80x3

100x1

120x1 PB

125x1 PB

130xf (failed at lockout)

Seated Strict Press

60x8

80x8

100x8

100+bandsx2

Pushdowns 3 sets of 12


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

20/09/2013 - Bench/Back

Bench

60x5

100x5

120x2

140x2

160x2 PB

175x1 PB

Pendlay Rows

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

BORS

100x15

100x15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

23/09/2013 - Pressing

Strict Log Press FTOH

60x5

80x3

100x1

120x1

130x1 PB

140xclean PB

Push Press

60x3

80x3

100x3

120x1

140x1 PB

Pushdowns 3 sets of 12


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

25/09/2013 - Squat

Aiming to hit a 250kg+ squat by the end of the year. This is week 1.

Squat

60x5

100x3

140x3

160x2

180x2

200x2

220x2 PB

Front Squat (cross armed)

60x3

100x3

120x1

130x1

140x1

60x8

60x8


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice log mate , whats your next comp ?


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

ewen said:


> Nice log mate , whats your next comp ?


Cheers mate, next comp is the Strength Tec Inters comp in December.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work in here you strong fcuker!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice work in here you strong fcuker!


Hahaha cheers mate! getting there slowly, as long as i hit my end of year goals i will be happy


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

27/09/2013 - Bench

Bench

60x5

100x5

120x3

140x3

160x3 PB

Bench (slingshot)

170x2

180x2 PB

190x1 PB

Curls

30x8

50x8

70x8

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

190kg Bench Press (slingshot) PB


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

30/09/2013 - Deadlift/Back

Deadlift

70x5

120x5

160x3

200x2

230x1

250x1

270x1

300x2 PB

T-bar Rows

1 platex8

3 platesx8

4 platesx8

5 platesx8

6 platesx6

DOH Axle Dead

100x1

130x1

140x1

150xf

150x1 PB (just!)

Bar got caught on my trousers making the pull ugly. This is Strongman though who gives a ****! :tongue:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice going mate strong as fuk


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Nice going mate strong as fuk


Cheers mate! getting there slowly.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

02/10/2013 - Squat/Press

Squat

60x5

60x5

100x3

140x3

160x2

180x2

200x1

220x1

230x2 PB

Strict Press

60x5

60x5

90x3

115x1

125x1

100x8

CGBP

60x8

100x15

100x8 (triceps fried!)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Following Darren, good numbers, keep it up mate.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed mate. Good luck on your goals.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Cheers guys i really appreciate the support


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Another one subbed here mate. Some very very impressive lifts there :thumbup1:

Would have liked to have gone to the Bristol event (very local to me) but didn't have time unfortunately.

I'm just getting into strongman stuff myself having just started the Stronglifts programme. Can't wait to get some weight on the bar, but enjoying perfecting my technique. Have also subbed you YouTube channel for guidance on form.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good to see this one up pal , good luck with the squat and december comp build up


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

paul xe said:


> Another one subbed here mate. Some very very impressive lifts there :thumbup1:
> 
> Would have liked to have gone to the Bristol event (very local to me) but didn't have time unfortunately.
> 
> I'm just getting into strongman stuff myself having just started the Stronglifts programme. Can't wait to get some weight on the bar, but enjoying perfecting my technique. Have also subbed you YouTube channel for guidance on form.


Cheers Paul! yeah the Bristol Comp was on of the best i've done. Really well ran and organised. I got into Strongman around 18 months ago and i've never looked back, after my first comp i was hooked!

Thanks for subbing my YouTube channel just don't copy my form too much its crap!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> good to see this one up pal , good luck with the squat and december comp build up


Cheers buddy, if i can get to a solid 19 stone i should do well. When's your next comp?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Cheers buddy, if i can get to a solid 19 stone i should do well. When's your next comp?


not sure to be honest mate i have no fire for it anymore i havent for ages just training for fun, welsh 105 maybe next april

might do weslh meet in may enxt year to if can get my weight down and bench up


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

04/10/2013 - Bench/Back/Bi's

Bench

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x3

140x1

160x1

177.5xf

140x7 PB

Rows

60x8

80x8

100x15

Shrugs

100x8

140x8

180x15

Curls

20x8

40x8

60x15

Done!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice pb mate!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice pb mate!


Cheers buddy, if i fail a max i always drop down and hit a rep PB to make me feel better


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Cheers buddy, if i fail a max i always drop down and hit a rep PB to make me feel better


Thats a good idea, I'm nicking that! :thumbup1:


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Thats a good idea, I'm nicking that! :thumbup1:


haha its all about little victories, I will aim to PB in something every workout even if its a curl!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

08/10/2013 - Pressing

Chucking in a bit more rep work to help build more size and hit some big numbers come Christmas.

Strict Press

40x5

60x5

80x3

100x3

120x2

120x2

90x13 PB

CGBP

60x5

90x5

110x5

130x9 PB

Side Delts 3 sets of 12

Face Pulls 3 sets of 20

Done.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Impressive stuff again!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Impressive stuff again!


Thanks  i'm hoping to build up to some big numbers in the next month or so.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

09/10/2013 - Squat

Road to a 250+ squat week 3.

Squat

70x5

110x5

150x3

170x3

190x2

210x1

235x1 PB (more there)






Done. Very short session


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

That squat went up easily!! Well done bud!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 09/10/2013 - Squat
> 
> Road to a 250+ squat week 3.
> 
> ...


Good work that mate! Made it look easy!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good, some nice lifts in here.

I was chatting with my mate Simon Cowdrey (2nd place at u105 uk 2011) about strongman events yesterday.

I would like to give it a go sometime but I think I'm too injury prone


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kroc said:


> That squat went up easily!! Well done bud!


Cheers mate, think i have around 240-245 in me at the minute.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good work that mate! Made it look easy!!


Thanks Clarky, it felt harder than it looked


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Looking good, some nice lifts in here.
> 
> I was chatting with my mate Simon Cowdrey (2nd place at u105 uk 2011) about strongman events yesterday.
> 
> I would like to give it a go sometime but I think I'm too injury prone


Cheers buddy! yeah i've heard of Simon. I think there's a risk in getting injured in most strength sports. Just train smart and get stuck in! Strongman has been the best decision i've made.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

13/10/2013 - Squat

Last squat session before next Sundays comp.

Squat

60x5

100x5

140x2

160x2

180x1

200x1

220x1

240x1 PB

Done.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Another pb 3 days later! Nice work!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

20/10/2013 - Plymouth Performance Gym Invitational

Came 2nd place yesterday at my first Powerlifting comp.

Raw lifts.

Squat

220kg good lift

230kg good lift

242.5kg good lift PB

Bench

150kg good lift

160kg good lift

162.5kg good lift PB

Deadlift

260kg good lift

280kg good lift

295kg no lift! (callous tore)

Here is one of my lifts a 242.5kg Squat PB.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done! Thats a great result for a first comp! You've got to be pleased with that result!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done! Thats a great result for a first comp! You've got to be pleased with that result!


Cheers mate, yeah was a good experience! gutted i didn't get the 700kg total i wanted though. I'm aiming to get 750+ next year


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

22/10/2013 - Pressing

Strict Press

40x5

60x5

80x3

100x3

120x3 PB

CGBP

60x8

100x8

120x8

Seated Press (no back support)

60x12

60x12

Side Delts 2 sets of 12

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Strict Press 120kg x3 PB


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

25/10/2013 - Squat

Well looks like I hit my end of year goal early!

Squat

60x5

100x5

140x3

170x3

190x1

210x1

230x1

250x1 PB






Done!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

27/10/2013 - Deadlift/Back

Deadlift

70x5

120x5

170x2

210x2

240x1

270x1

300x1 (easy with no hitch!)

317.5xf (failed at knees)

280x3 PB

Seated Row 3 sets of 12, 1 set of 8

Lat Pulldown 3 sets of 8

Hammers Curls 3 sets of 8

Abs + Back Extensions






Done!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Some cracking weights lifted there mate. Well done on a new PB as well.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

paul xe said:


> Some cracking weights lifted there mate. Well done on a new PB as well.


Cheers buddy! I just need to stop chasing numbers now.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

If chasing numbers is helping you progress, I would carry on chasing! I find it's good to have goals to reach for.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

paul xe said:


> If chasing numbers is helping you progress, I would carry on chasing! I find it's good to have goals to reach for.


It does help me progress but it can make you burn out both physically and mentally very quickly. Lots of reps and volume for a bit i think


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

True. Plus it never hurts to mix things up a little.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

29/10/2013 - Pressing

Not a bad session tonight, haven't used a log in a few weeks so I was a bit wobbly. Also had the log weighed tonight and it was 57kg not 60kg! Made sure everything weighed right tonight.

Log Press FTOH

57x5

77x3

97x3

117x1

120x2 (strict) PB

120x2

Seated Pin Press (every rep dead stop)

70x5

90x5

100x5

80x12

Side Delts (with fat grips) 3 sets of 15

Pushdowns 3 sets of 15

Done!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

31/11/2013 - Squat

Bit of rep work tonight to help hit my new goal of a 260kg Squat by the end of the year!

Squat

60x8

100x5

140x5

170x5

200x7 PB

Good Mornings 3 sets of 12

Abs 2 sets of 20

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

01/11/2013 - Bench/Back

Played around with the Bench Press tonight and tried moving my feet back with more of an arch. Felt very strong but wobbly!

Bench

60x8

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x8 PB

Rows

60x12

80x12

100x12

120x15

Strict Curl 1 set of 12 and 2 sets of 8

Pull Aparts 2 sets of 20


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Not trying to teach you how to suck egg's, but I found really trying to drive your heels towards the floor really helps tighten things up for me. It's hard to say if your doing that in the vid although I expect you are!

Also, nice to hear a better choice of music in this session!! :tongue:


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

paul xe said:


> Not trying to teach you how to suck egg's, but I found really trying to drive your heels towards the floor really helps tighten things up for me. It's hard to say if your doing that in the vid although I expect you are!
> 
> Also, nice to hear a better choice of music in this session!! :tongue:


Haha cheers buddy! yeah just think i need to tweak a few things with this technique and i should see some good numbers.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

04/11/2013 - Squat/Deadlift

Another solid session tonight, tried SSB Squats for the first time and can see a benefit.

SSB Paused Box Squat (1" below parallel)

65x5

105x5

145x3

165x3

185x2

208x1

Deadlift

70x5

120x5

170x3

220x1

250x1

280x3

230x7

Leg Press 3 sets of 12, 2 sets of 8

Lower body smashed!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

06/11/2013 - Pressing

Bench (new tech)

60x8

80x5

100x3

120x2

140x1

160x1

150x4 PB

120x8 (close grip)

120x7 (close grip)

Push Press

40x5

60x5

80x5

100x7 (triceps fried!)

Side Delts 1 set of 17, 1 set of 15

Upper body destroyed!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

08/11/2013 - Back

Changed my training around slightly to include a separate day for back. Strong back = better deadlift lockout and a bigger bench.

High Pull

60x5

60x5

70x5

80x5

90x3

60x8

Row

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

180x5 PB (straps and belt)

Strict Curls

40x8

60x8

60x8

Pull Aparts 2 sets of 15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

11/11/2013 - Lower Body

As usual another great session at Plymouth Performance Gym! Back to basics for the next 16 week's, let's see what gains I make.

Ultra Raw Squat (no belt or wraps)

60x5

100x5

130x3

150x3

180x1

192.5x5 PB

Speed Deadlift (no belt or straps)

70x5

120x5

185x2

185x2

185x2

185x2

185x2

185x2

185x2

185x2

185x2

185x2

Paused Deadlift Stance Box Squat (no belt or wraps)

25x3

65x3

85x3

105x3

125x3

145x3

155x3

Might struggle getting out of bed in the morning!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

14/11/2013 - Bench Press

Good session tonight, dedicating some time to bring my bench up.

RAW Paused Bench Press (no sleeves)

60x5

100x5

120x5

140x5 PB

Slinghsot Bench Press

160x3

170x3 PB

Rack Lockouts (close grip)

120x5

130x5

140x5

Skullcrushers

30x12

40x12

50x12

Destroyed!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Great work in here mate, you seem to be progressing very nicely!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Great work in here mate, you seem to be progressing very nicely!


Cheers buddy, will slow down now as im dropping some bodyweight lol

15/11/2013 - Back

Last session of the week and I'm knackered! Looking forward to a weekend of recovery.

SGDL (snatch grip deadlift) off blocks

60x5

100x5

140x5

200x12

Pendlay Row

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

Strict Curl

30x6

40x6

50x6

60x6

70x2

80x2

Facepulls 3 sets of 20

Done!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Cheers buddy, will slow down now as im dropping some bodyweight lol
> 
> 15/11/2013 - Back
> 
> ...


Nice work!! That's some serious back and cardio mix... think id spew at the end


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Nice work!! That's some serious back and cardio mix... think id spew at the end


Haha thanks, i drank a shake just before training and it nearly made an unwelcome return!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Haha thanks, i drank a shake just before training and it nearly made an unwelcome return!


Yea id have seen chunks, back when I used to train heavy id see my post wo shake sometimes with the red eye glase at the end of a set...

had it on film once swallowing my own vomit..

Good times!!!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

22/11/2013 - Pressing

Managed to keep some food in long enough to get a light session in.

Strict Press (no belt or sleeves)

20x12

40x8

60x5

80x5

100x3

110x1

Push Press (no belt or sleeves)

60x3

80x3

100x3

120x1

Seated Rear Delts 2 sets of 12

Seated Side Delts 2 sets of 15

Feeling drained after the worst week ever!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

25/11/2013 - Lower Body

Finally feel like me again! Yet again another great session at Plymouth Performance Gym, really love the atmosphere and bunch of guys that train there.

RAW Squat (no belt or wraps)

60x5

100x5

130x3

150x3

170x10 PB

RAW Deadlift (no belt or straps)

70x5

120x5

160x3

200x2

217.5x8 PB (no hitching)

Paused Deadlift Stance Box Squat (no belt or wraps)

25x3

65x3

85x3

105x3

125x3

145x3

160x3 PB

Feeling great!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

26/11/2013 - Bench

Good little session tonight, always nice training with different people.

Paused RAW Bench Press (no arch, no leg drive, no sleeves)

20x20

60x8

80x5

100x5

122.5x7

Slingshot Bench Press

140x5

150x5

160x3

CGBP

100x14

Swiss Bar Skullcrushers 3 sets of 8


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Good to see progression mate am following with interest.. what's your average days diet look like? Just want to compare out of interest with my own

Thanks


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Good to see progression mate am following with interest.. what's your average days diet look like? Just want to compare out of interest with my own
> 
> Thanks


Cheers buddy. Well at the moment im dieting down to 110kg then maybe 105kg for competitions in the new year so my diet is not at its usual. Hard making gains when cutting though!

Currently im fasting for 14-16 hours and then eat in my 8-10 hour eating window. My food varies and i go off bodyweight and eat less/more depending on my goals.

12:00/2pm first meal - 3 x Tuna and Cheese Rolls

5/6pm - Rice and Meat

9pm Protein Shake and Oats

Vary vague but this is what i am eating to get me down to 110kg and keep my strength. I normally bulk on 4000-5000 calories and cut on 2000-3000 depending on cardio etc.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

28/11/2013 - Pressing

Strict Press (no belt or sleeves)

20x12

40x8

60x5

80x5

100x5

110x1

Push Press (no belt or sleeves)

60x3

80x3

100x3

110x3

120x1

Rear Delts 3 sets of 12

Side Delts 2 sets of 15

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

29/11/2013 - Back

Last session of the weekend, looking forward to a weekend of rest!

Power/Mong Clean (no belt or sleeves)

60x5

70x5

80x3

90x3

100x1

110x1

Shrugs (no belt)

100x8

140x8

180x8

200x8

Curls

30x6

40x6

50x6

60x6

70x6

Good Mornings 2 sets of 15

Leg Raises 2 sets of 20

Crunches 2 sets of 20

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

02/12/2013 - Lower Body

Week 3 of beltless work, hoping to see good results come week 12!

RAW Speed Squats (no belt)

20x12

60x8

100x5

130x3

145x2

145x2

145x2

145x2

145x2

145x2

145x2

145x2

RAW Deadlift (no belt or straps)

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x2

247.5x3 PB (no hitching)

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

04/12/2013 - Bench

Starting to feel weak now, dieting sucks!

RAW Bench Press (no sleeves)

20x12

60x8

80x5

100x5

120x3

140x2

150x2

155x1

Paused Speed Bench Press

105x2

105x2

105x2

105x2

105x2

105x2

105x2

105x2


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Whats your aim weight wise? And why? Thanks


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Could you increase/add in some cardio to allow you increase your calorie consumption?

This is what I do and it's working so far. I cycle to and from work which totals 60 mins and at my average speed burns around 600 cals so this is what I add to my TDEE. Apparently the extra calories I take it will increase natural test and leptin levels as well as other good nutrients from the food. To burn fat I add in 15 mins of HIIT on non workout days.

If nothing else, it allows me to eat more food!


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 25/11/2013 - Lower Body
> 
> Finally feel like me again! Yet again another great session at Plymouth Performance Gym, really love the atmosphere and bunch of guys that train there.
> 
> ...


Looks like things are still going well in here.

I didnt realise you were down in Plymouth. I passed through there on Sunday and had a session down at Core fittness in the top of Mutley!

Hoping to get down to Plym in the new year period - joint training session?


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kroc said:


> Looks like things are still going well in here.
> 
> I didnt realise you were down in Plymouth. I passed through there on Sunday and had a session down at Core fittness in the top of Mutley!
> 
> Hoping to get down to Plym in the new year period - joint training session?


Cheers buddy  yeah things are going as well as they can when dieting!

Yeah i train at Plymouth Performance Gym at least once a week, best gym i've ever trained at. Sounds good mate what you lifting at the minute?


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Cheers buddy  yeah things are going as well as they can when dieting!
> 
> Yeah i train at Plymouth Performance Gym at least once a week, best gym i've ever trained at. Sounds good mate what you lifting at the minute?


Its only since i have left Plymouth that I have started to hear about all these awesome gyms lol! God I miss that part of the country. Was at a wedding in Mt Edgecome this weekend and it really has made me want to go back.

At the moment I am training at Bridge Road Barbell in Camberley - which is the closest decent strongman / powerlifting / non teenager curling in the squat rack style gym around.


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

LOL - just googled it. Is PPG full of bootnecks? its pretty close to stone house


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kroc said:


> LOL - just googled it. Is PPG full of bootnecks? its pretty close to stone house


Haha no, i'm ex Army though so wouldn't bother me either way. Best gym/atmosphere there!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

05/12/2013 - Pressing

Well the first cold of winter has arrived meaning I can't breathe! Still slowly increasing my pressing though.

Strict Press

20x12

40x8

60x5

80x3

100x3

110x2

115x1

Push Press

60x3

80x3

100x3

110x2

120x1

125x1

Done.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Good pressing weights there mate, shoulders must be feeling it around now I bet!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

09/12/2013 - Lower Body

Feeling like crap yet again, wish winter would hurry up a **** off! Thanks to the lads at PPG for making me man up and push on.

RAW Squats (no belt or wraps)

20x12

60x5

100x3

140x3

160x2

180x1

200x1

217.5 x1 (beltless PB)

RAW Speed Deadlifts (no belt or straps)

60x5

110x5

160x3

200x2

217.5x2

217.5x2

217.5x2

217.5x2

217.5x2

217.5x2

217.5x2

217.5x2

Chin Ups 2 sets of 12

Done!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

paul xe said:


> Good pressing weights there mate, shoulders must be feeling it around now I bet!


Cheers buddy, yeah the strength is still there it's just the drop in bodyweight im getting used too!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

10/12/2013 - Bench

Played around with different bench tech tonight. I'm confident I'll smash a new paused PB come comp time

Bench Press

20x12

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x2

150x1

Paused Bench Press

100x2

120x2

130x2

140x1

150x1

160x1 (slingshot)

170x1 (slingshot)

100x10

Done.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice pressing mate, speed deads were looked great too!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Whats your aim weight wise? And why? Thanks


My aim is 110kg so i can compete at that weight class next year, either that or compete at 125kg.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice pressing mate, speed deads were looked great too!


Cheers buddy, speed is something i think helps massively on deads!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

13/12/2013 - Pressing

Well an old injury has reared its ugly head! My back has gone again even picking up an empty bar leaves me in agony! I just hope it's not as serious as last time. I still trained regardless.

Push Press

60x5

60x5

80x3

100x3

110x2

120x2

Strict Press

100x3

110x2

115x1

Drop Set

80x8, 60x8

Curls 3 sets of 8

superset

Good Mornings 3 sets of 12

Abs 2 sets of 25


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

15/12/2013 - Deadlift

Been rehabbing my lower back all weekend so I thought I test it tonight to see I've I'd torn it again.

RAW Beltless Deadlift

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x1

240x1

260x1 (beltless PB)

15' Beltless Deadlift (horrible height)

180x3

210x3

230x3

250x3

Face Pulls 2 sets of 20

Happy my back is okay!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't be much wrong with it mate! Nice pb! Glad the back is ok too.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Good work mate.

Will follow with interest.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Can't be much wrong with it mate! Nice pb! Glad the back is ok too.


Yeah think i caught it in time before it tore again lol thanks i hope all this beltless work pays off.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> Will follow with interest.


Thanks


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

17/18/2013 - Bench

Quick bench session tonight.

Paused Bench Press

20x12

60x5

80x3

100x3

120x2

140x2

150x1

160x1

170x1 (slingshot)

140x10 (slingshot)

Pull Aparts 3 sets of 20

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

19/12/2013 - Squat

Decided to wear a belt and wraps tonight to see if all this beltless work has been paying off. Felt very odd wearing a belt. Few more weeks and 260 will go.

Squat

20x5x3

60x5

100x3

140x2

160x1

180x1

200x1

220x3 PB (last rep paused!)

195x3 (no belt or wraps)

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

28/12/2013 - Events

Awesome session at Plymouth Performance Gym today! Really great to do events and train with the guys again.

Strict Log Press

60x5

80x3

100x3

110x3

120x2

Paused Bench Press

60x5

100x3

120x3

140x1

150x1

160x1

165x1 PB

Yoke

180x15m

220x15m

260x15m

300x15m

320x15m PB

Farmers

55x30m

95x15m

120x15m

130x10m PB (grip went)

Stones (no tacky!)

80x1

80x1

100x1

120x1 PB

Arms + Chins etc

Done!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

30/12/2013 - Squat

Last session of the year and not a bad one at that

RAW Squat (no belt or wraps)

20x3x5

60x5

100x3

140x3

160x2

180x1

200x3 PB

220x1 (belt only)

230x1 (belt only) PB

Feeling strong with lots more in the tank.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

01/01/2014 - Deadlift

First session of 2014 and I'm feeling strong. I'm looking forward to breaking my Deadlift PB some time soon.

Beltless RAW Deadlift

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x2

240x2

260x2 PB

280x1 PB

15' Deadlift

180x3

220x3

260x3

275x5 PB

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

03/01/2014 - Pressing

First pressing session of the year and heading in the right direction.

Strict Press

20x12

40x5

60x5

80x5

100x5

110x3

115x1

120x1

Push Press

60x2

80x2

100x2

120x2

130x1

Side Delts 2 sets of 12

Pull Aparts 2 sets of 20

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

04/01/2014 - Legs/Back

Messed about with the Front Squat again tonight. Still can't stop it slipping! Squat feels easy more tech work needed.

Front Squat

20x8

60x5

80x3

100x3

120x2

140x1

160x1 PB

140x4 PB

Beltless Rows (no straps)

60x8

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

Curls 3 sets of 5

Face Pulls 2 sets of 20


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Loving the work!!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Loving the work!!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

06/01/2014 - Pressing

Set my self an 8 week goal of a 170kg Paused Bench and 130kg Strict Log. Week 1 -

Paused Bench

20x15

70x5

100x5

120x5

140x3

150x2

160x1 (comp paused)

Strict Log

60x5

80x5

100x1

110x1 (one motion PB)

100x6

CGBP (to foam board)

100x10

120x8

130x8

Done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

09/01/2014 - Squat

Beast of a squat session! Legs are gonna be sore tomorrow.

Squat

20x3x5

60x5

100x5

140x5

170x5

200x5

225x2

235x2 PB

Crunches 3 sets of 15

Side Bends 2 sets of 10

Done!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 09/01/2014 - Squat
> 
> Beast of a squat session! Legs are gonna be sore tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Fukc yea!! Got legs Sunday cant wait!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Fukc yea!! Got legs Sunday cant wait!


haha one of my favourite lifts!!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

11/01/2014 - Deadlift

Decided to have some fun tonight (video to follow).

11' Deadlift

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1

250x1

280x1

305x1 (easiest I've ever done)

Beltless Rows (no straps)

60x8

100x8

120x8

140x8

Curls 2 sets of 15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to improvise


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Sometimes you just have to improvise


MASSIVE!! don't forget to wipe your feet lol


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> MASSIVE!! don't forget to wipe your feet lol


My feet were wet and i didnt want to lose my footing on the rubber lol


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

13/01/2014 - Pressing

Beast of a session tonight at Plymouth Performance Gym!

Paused Bench Press

20x15

70x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

150x3 PB

155x1 (failed 2nd rep at lockout)

Strict Log Press (1st rep one motion)

60x5

80x5

100x3

110x3

117x3 PB

130xclean

Incline Chest Press

40x8

80x8

120x8


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

14/01/2014 - Squat

Tried squatting in some proper Olympic lifting shoes. Depth was great but felt very weird and a lot more quad dominant.

Squat

20x3x5

60x5

100x5

140x5

170x3

200x3

220x1 (deep!)

140x10 (beltless)

A few more weeks in these shoes and a deep 240-250 will go.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 14/01/2014 - Squat
> 
> Tried squatting in some proper Olympic lifting shoes. Depth was great but felt very weird and a lot more quad dominant.
> 
> ...


Strong pressing there mate! The woman doing ghr's looks dangerously close 

I love sqautting in my lifting shoes, they've fixed my knee issues and stabiliy is much improved, it's night and day compared to trainers/socks! What have you got? I want some of those Nike Romeros but they are £££'s!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Strong pressing there mate! The woman doing ghr's looks dangerously close
> 
> I love sqautting in my lifting shoes, they've fixed my knee issues and stabiliy is much improved, it's night and day compared to trainers/socks! What have you got? I want some of those Nike Romeros but they are £££'s!


Haha yeah was worried i was going to drop it on her!!

Wearing oly shoes completely changes the squat for me, a lot more quad dominate and more up and down. I've got a pair of Adidas ironwork 3.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

17/01/2014 - Deadlift

Lifetime goal hit 317.5kg/700lb Deadlift!!

Deadlift

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x1

260x1

280x1

300x1

317.5x1 PB

Rows

60x12

100x12

100x12

Face Pulls 2 sets of 20


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Boom!!!!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

20/01/2014 - Pressing

Trained at home tonight, great little session.

Paused Bench Press

60x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

150x3

155x2 PB

160x1

170x1 (slingshot)

Strict Press

60x5

80x5

100x3

110x3

115x2

CGBP (to foam board)

100x10

120x8

140x6

Done!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

How do you find the elbow sleeves?

I got myself a pair this xmas, they kind of cut the blood off a bit to my hands. Great for pressing but a little tight once the pump has set in


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

They might be too tight for you. I can wear mine comfortably, and even leave them on between heavy sets sometimes. I only use them to prevent injury when building up for a comp as i can train heavier more often when i wear them.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

21/01/2014 - Squat

2nd squat session in Olympic shoes, still feels really odd but hit a grinder of a belt only PB!

Squat (belt only)

20x3x5

60x5

100x5

140x5

170x3

200x2

220x1

232.5x1 PB

145x10 (beltless)


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Good weight on your back there mate.

Shame about the CD player though! That would have put me right off if that happened to me!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

paul xe said:


> Good weight on your back there mate.
> 
> Shame about the CD player though! That would have put me right off if that happened to me!


haha yeah really didn't help lol


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

23/01/2014 - Pressing

I decided to try and use a little legs with Log today. Normally it throws me completely out of line but using just a little seems to help.

Log Press

57x5

77x5

97x2

107x1

117x1

125x1

130x1 PB

135xclean

Seated Strict Rack Press (Dead Stop)

60x5

80x5

100x5

Circus Dbel

48x2 (both arms)

48x2 (both arms)

Rope Pressdown 12,12,12

(superset)

Dbel Curl 8,8,6

Rope Hammer Curls 2 sets of 12


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Strong!!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

26/01/2013 - Deadlift

Short session tonight. Decided to add more volume and try some touch & go Deadlift (to help my lockout & grip)

Deadlift (no straps, t&g)

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x5

220x3

240x3

260x3

272.5kgx3 PB


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

28/01/2014 - Bench

Tidy little session tonight. Feeling strong!

Bench Press

20x15

60x6

100x5

120x5

140x3

150x2

160x2

170x1

180x1 (slingshot)

190x1 (slingshot)

195x1 PB (slingshot)

CGBP

100x5

110x5

120x5

130x5

Band Pressdowns 3 sets of 15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

29/01/2014 - Squat

Solid again tonight, flat shoes are defiantly the way forward! I've widened my stance and feel a lot stronger for it.

Squat (belt only)

20x3x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

160x2

180x2

200x2

220x1

235x1 PB (no wraps)


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

31/01/2014 - Pressing

A good pressing session tonight. Shoulders feeling very tight so more stretching needed!

Push Press

20x10

40x5

60x5

80x3

100x3

120x2

130x1 (rack position all wrong!)

130x2 PB

Klokov Press 2 sets of 5, 1 set of 3

Side Delts 2 sets of 15

Face Pulls 2 sets of 20

Shoulder Dislocations 1 sets of 10


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice pressing mate and nice pb's on this and squats!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

GreedyBen said:
 

> Nice pressing mate and nice pb's on this and squats!


Thanks buddy im peaking nicely now


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

03/02/2014 - Bench

Peaking nicely now

RAW Paused Bench Press

20x15

60x8

100x5

120x3

140x2

150x1

160x1

165x1 PB

Paused Bench Press (Slingshot)

140x5

140x5

140x5

Pull Aparts 2 sets of 20


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

05/02/2014 - Lower Body/Upper Back

Amazing session tonight! Thanks to Plymouth Performance Gym yet again! 2 weeks out now and peaking perfectly.

Squat (belt only)

20x5x3

60x5

100x5

140x3

190x1

220x1

240x1 (1' high)

240x1 PB (comp depth)

Deadlift (no straps, no hitch)

70x5

120x5

170x2

220x1

250x1

270x1

290x1 PB

302.5x1 PB

Kroc Rows

60x15 (right arm)

60x15 (left arm)

60x20 (right arm)

60x20 (left arm)

Inverted Rows (on rings) 2 sets of 10

Destroyed!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

08/02/2014 - Pressing

Wet and horrible training in a flooded garage!

Strict Press

20x15

40x8

60x5

80x3

100x2

110x1

120x1

125x1

Klokov Press 5 sets of 5

Push Press 6 sets of 3

Side Delts 1 set of 15, 1 set of 12

Shoulder Dislocations 2 sets of 10


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

10/02/2014 - Bench

Managed to bugger my knee up on the weekend but luckily after getting it looked at today it's not seriously damaged. Should be good to go come comp time

RAW Paused Bench Press (no sleeves)

20x15

60x5

100x5

120x3

140x3

160x1

170x1 PB

CGBP

100x5

120x5

130x5

140x5

Dbel Flys 2 sets of 12

Band Pressdowns 2 sets of 20


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

13/02/2014 - Pressing

As usual another cracking session at Plymouth Performance Gym!

Strict Log Press

57x5

77x5

97x3

113x1

120x1

Push Press

60x5

80x3

100x3

120x2

130x1

135x2 PB

Klokov Press 5 sets of 5 (10kg increase from last week)

Side Delts 1 set of 15, 2 sets of 12

Face Pulls 2 sets of 15, 1 set of 20 (super strict!)


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

17/02/2014 - Full Body

Last session before comp day! Nice easy session.

Squat

20x2x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

200x1

220x1

Paused Bench

20x15

60x5

100x5

120x3

140x1

155x1

Deadlift

70x5

120x5

170x3

220x1

250x1

270x1

Axle Clean & Press

60x5

90x3

110x1

120x1 PB (i suck at these!)


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

23/02/2014 - BPU Southwest Qualifer

1st place in class, joint highest total overall, qualified for the British Championships and broke a Britsh record. Not a bad day out Happy

Raw lifts.

Squat

220kg good lift

240kg good lift

245kg no lift

Bench

155kg good lift

165kg good lift

170kg no lift (failed at lockout)

Deadlift

270kg good lift (callous tore badly!)

290kg no lift

290kg no lift (no grip whatsoever!)


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 23/02/2014 - BPU Southwest Qualifer
> 
> 1st place in class, joint highest total overall, qualified for the British Championships and broke a Britsh record. Not a bad day out Happy
> 
> ...


Train hard makes easy work on the day!

Nice work mate ive followed your training and seen some awesome progression!! especially the dead!! Congrats!! Will be competing this Sunday myself


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Train hard makes easy work on the day!
> 
> Nice work mate ive followed your training and seen some awesome progression!! especially the dead!! Congrats!! Will be competing this Sunday myself


Thanks buddy! yeah my deadlift has improved loads! just annoyed my hand tore on the day, but stuff like that happens. Best of luck in your comp!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Thanks buddy! yeah my deadlift has improved loads! just annoyed my hand tore on the day, but stuff like that happens. Best of luck in your comp!


If its going to happen itl be on the day, you still placed awesome!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

26/02/2014 - Bodypower prep week 1 - pressing

All felt easy and strong tonight, really missed strongman training!

Log Press (all reps from floor)

60x5

80x5

100x3

115x3

Strict Press

40x5

60x5

80x5

100x5

110x3

120x1

Seated Dbel Press

20sx12

30sx12

35sx12

Side Delts

12.5sx15

20sx15

Yoke (cardio)

140x60m

180x60m


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

04/03/2014 - Deadlift

Great session last night, feels really good to train like a strongman again! First time using my legs more while deadlifting and i can really feel the difference. Hopefully changing my technique will pay off in a few months 

Deadlift

100x8

140x3

160x2

180x2

200x2

220x2

240x5

245x3

250x2

Farmers Pickup

60x5

80x5

100x5

110x3 +hold

Arm Over Arm 5 sets of 10m (weight too light)

Pull Ups 3 sets of 8

Dbel Curl 2 sets of 12

Face Pulls 2 sets of 15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

05/03/2014 - Pressing

Another solid session at Plymouth Performance Gym.

Paused Bench

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x2

140x5

145x3

150x2

Strict Log

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x9 PB

Pushdowns 3 sets of 12

Side Delts 2 sets of 15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

07/03/2014 - Squat/Yoke

Last session of the week and looking forward to a weekend of rest!

Squat

60x5x3

80x3

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1

200x5

210x3

220x2

Push Press

60x5

80x3

100x3

110x5

Yoke

60x20m

140x20m

200x20m

250x20m

Yoke Pickups

280x3

290x3


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

10/03/2014 - Deadlift/Farmers

Week 2 of Bodypower prep.

2' Deficit Deadlift

100x8

140x3

160x2

180x2

200x2

220x2

230x5

235x3

240x2

Farmers Pickup

60x5

70x3

80x3

90x3

100x3

110x3

120x2 +hold (30 secs)

Fat Bar Pullups 3 sets of 8

Dbel Curls 1 set of 8, 2 sets of 6

Face Pulls 2 sets of 15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

12/03/2014 - Pressing

Beast of a session tonight! Now shattered!

3' Board Press

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x2

145x5

150x3

155x2

Strict Log Press

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x8

120x1 (punishment for being weak & ill!)

Incline Bench

60x8

100x8

120x5

Lat Pulldown 6 sets max reps (3 sets wide, 3 sets close)

Side Delts 3 sets of 15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

14/03/2014 - Squat

Great session! Feeling strong with more in the tank.

Squat

60x5x3

80x3

100x2

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1

200x5

210x3

225x2

Push Press

60x5

80x3

100x3

112.5x5

Yoke

60x20m

140x20m

220x20m

255x20m

Yoke Pickups

260x3

280x3

295x3


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

17/03/2014 - Deadlift

Note to self don't eat just before training!

Deadlift

100x8

140x3

160x2

180x2

200x2

220x2

250x5

255x3

260x2

Farmers Pickup

60x5

70x3

80x3

90x3

100x3

120x3

140x1

160x1 +hold PB

165x1 PB

Pullups 1 set of 10, 2 sets of 8


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

19/03/2014 - Pressing

Solid session tonight, things moving in the right direction.

Paused Bench

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x2

142.5x5 PB

147.5x3

152.5x2

Strict Log

60x5

80x5

100x9

120x2 (PP)

Pulldown 2 sets of 15

Seated Row 1 sets of 12, 2 sets of 15

Curls 3 sets of 5

Side Delts 1 sets of 12, 2 sets of 8


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

21/03/2014 - Squat

Went a bit heavier than planned tonight due to me miss loading the bar!

Squat

60x5x3

80x2

100x2

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1

210x5 PB

217.5x3

225x2

Push Press

60x5

80x3

100x3

115x5

120x1

130x1

Yoke

60x20m

140x20m

220x20m

260x20m

300x10m (best run I've ever had)


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

24/03/2014 - Deadlift

Monday's aren't so bad with a awesome session at Plymouth Performance Gym!

Deadlift

60x8

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x2

240x1

260x1

280x1

3' Deficit Deadlift

232.5x4

237.5x3

245x2

Farmers

60x20m

100x20m

120x20m

135x10m PB (best run ever!)

Pulldowns 2 sets of 12

Stones (no tacky)

80x7 to 62' (working on speed and height)


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

26/03/2014 - Pressing

Not a bad session tonight with Mr Solomi think I've slightly torn my left pec though.

Paused Bench

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x2

140x1

150x1

160x1

100x15

Strict Press

40x5

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x2

Side Delts 1 set of 15, 2 sets of 8

Dbel Curls 3 sets of 5


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

31/03/2013 - Deadlift

Gaining weight and feeling strong!

16' Deadlift

100x8

140x3

160x2

180x2

200x2

220x2

240x2

260x2

270x7 PB

Farmers Pickup

60x5

80x5

100x2

110x2

120x2

130x1 +hold (40.8 secs) PB

1 Armed Seated Rows with rope attachment 3 sets of 12

Chin Ups 2 sets of 8


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

02/04/2014 - Squat

Strong session! Things moving forward.

Squat

60x5x3

80x3

100x2

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1

200x1

220x1

240x1

252.5x1 PB

Yoke

60x20m

140x20m

220x20m

270x20m

Yoke Pickups

290x3

310x3


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

03/04/2014 - Pressing

Last session of the week and a great one at that!

Paused Bench (chest still not 100%)

60x5

60x5

80x3

100x3

120x2

145x4

150x2

155x1

Strict Log

60x5

60x5

80x5

105x7 PB

120x3 PB (PP all reps from the floor)

Pulldown 3 sets of 12

Curls 50x5, 60x5, 70x5

Side Delts 2 sets of 20


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

07/04/2014 - Deadlift

2" Deficit Deadlift

100x8

140x3

160x2

180x2

200x2

220x2

235x5

245x3

255x2

290x1 (from standard height)

Farmers

60x10m

100x10m

120x10m

140x7m (rushed pickup)

140x10m PB

One Arm Seated Row 1 set of 15, 4 sets of 12

Chin Ups 2 sets of 10


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

09/04/2014 - Pressing

Paused Bench (to foam board)

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x2

140x2

150x5 PB

155x3

160x2

Strict Log

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x2

107.5x6 PB

120x1

125x1

Incline Dbel 30sx12, 40sx12

Pressdowns 3 sets of 15


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

10/04/2014 - Squat/Yoke

A weekend of rest is really needed now!

Squat

60x5x3

80x2

100x2

120x2

140x2

170x2

190x2

210x5

215x3

225x2

Push Press (shoulder sore!)

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

Yoke

60x20m

140x20m

220x20m

285x20m

Yoke Pickups

300x3

320x3


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just been reading through your log mate some strong lifting.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Just been reading through your log mate some strong lifting.


Thanks Stephen, never strong enough though!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

14/04/2014 - Deadlift

Feeling rested after 3 days off the gym.

16" Block Pull

100x8

140x3

180x2

200x2

220x2

240x1

260x1

280x1

300x1

320x1

340x1 PB

280x5

Farmers Pickup

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

130x1 +hold (35 secs)

Beltless Rows

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 14/04/2014 - Deadlift
> 
> Feeling rested after 3 days off the gym.
> 
> ...


Awesome mate!! Really love block pulls.. I deff need too get a phone to record my lifts more inspiration!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Awesome mate!! Really love block pulls.. I deff need too get a phone to record my lifts more inspiration!


Cheers mate. Yeah I've been adding in deficit deads and block pulls to work both ends of my deadlift. I think filming your lifts is important as it can show you weaknesses.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

17/04/2014 - Pressing

Shoulder still giving me issues when benching but luckily overhead pressing seems okay.

Paused Bench

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x2

147.5x3

152.5x3

155x2

Strict Log

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x1

110x6 PB

120x1

125x2 PB

Pushdown 3 sets of 12

Superset

Dbel Curls 3 sets of 8


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

21/04/2014 - Squat/Yoke

Note to self don't squat with a massive hangover!

Squat

60x5x3

80x2

100x2

120x2

140x2

170x2

190x2

210x5

220x3

225x4 PB (nearly blacked out!)

Yoke

60x20m

140x20m

220x20m

260x20m

300x20m

330x10m PB


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

23/04/2014 - Pressing

Roasting in the gym tonight, I'm far too fat for this!

Log Press

60x5

60x5

80x3

100x2

110x1

120x1

130x1

135x1 PB

120x3

Bench

60x5

60x5

100x5

120x3

140x6

100x18 PB

Pushdowns 3 sets of 8

Face Pulls 2 sets of 15

Side Delts 2 sets of 15

Shoulder Dislocations 2 sets of 8


----------

